# CycIing on telly.



## postman (12 Aug 2022)

Watching WomensTour of Scandanavia,its superb the scenery the weather the colours,and we are down to the last eight km.Its brilliant.


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Watching WomensTour of Scandanavia,its superb the scenery the weather the colours,and we are down to the last eight km.Its brilliant.



Its the same with all cycling on tv, not just the womens


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

Track cycling at the European games on BBC2 at the moment.


----------



## PaulB (18 Aug 2022)

It's daft. Don't try it or you'll fall off.


----------



## Hover Fly (31 Aug 2022)

We haven’t got a Telly. (someone has to say it, it’s traditional.)


----------

